# and he SCORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2011)

Flipping through Craigslist the other day and I come across a 22.5" Weber OTG for $35.  Fantastic price.......then I find out it's brand new, never used.  Went ot pick it up yesterday and product was exactly as described, 'Brand New'.  I'll take pic's today.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2011)

Well you are certainly a smart chopper. Congrats.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 7, 2011)

Whatchoo want? A cookie? A pat on the back? A cigar?  LOL

Good job!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 7, 2011)

No pics = no grill!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2011)

Think you nailed him on that one Nick. If he had got by with that whopper he be telling us about the Klose he bought for five bucks and stuff like that. Nice collar.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2011)

Douche Bags........


----------



## TimBear (Sep 8, 2011)

That is a sweet deal if you ask me.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice SCORE Larry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate you. Mine just broke.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 8, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I hate you. Mine just broke.



How do you break a OTG, or is that what you tell your wife when you are ready for a new one?  :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 8, 2011)

Well...let's see.
The porcelain on the coal side has been checked for a LONG time.
The charcoal grate is bending.
The sweepers are warped.
and.. the ring that holds the ash pan fell off on two points last night. I've re-attached it 3-4 times, but now the angle is so weak I don't trust it.

I need a new one.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 8, 2011)

You are due, better start watching CL and get lucky like Larry.


----------



## john pen (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, this post makes me miss Pigs...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I can't believe you folks aint more forensicly inclined. Apparently I am the only one who watches CSI. Fact is none of the photos show the alleged perp actually exchanging (our rapidly diminishing in value) greenbacks for the grill in question. Notice there is even a lack of Mr. Buckethead being in the same set of pixles as the apparatus? The pics could have been direct off the Weber website most likely. Color me...still skeptical.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd put that thing out at the curb asap! In the third photo there seems to be an impression of one ugly bastard. It couldn't cook right with that on it!


Scotty, shot the lock off your wallet and go buy one!


----------



## john pen (Sep 9, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I can't believe you folks aint more forensicly inclined. Apparently I am the only one who watches CSI. Fact is none of the photos show the alleged perp actually exchanging (our rapidly diminishing in value) greenbacks for the grill in question. Notice there is even a lack of Mr. Buckethead being in the same set of pixles as the apparatus? The pics could have been direct off the Weber website most likely. Color me...still skeptical.



I was thinking the same but didn't want to come out and say it..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I can't believe you folks aint more forensicly inclined. Apparently I am the only one who watches CSI. Fact is none of the photos show the alleged perp actually exchanging (our rapidly diminishing in value) greenbacks for the grill in question. Notice there is even a lack of Mr. Buckethead being in the same set of pixles as the apparatus? The pics could have been direct off the Weber website most likely. Color me...still skeptical.




Looks like a fat buckethead in a wheelchair to me in the reflection.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 9, 2011)

Larry you got me looking and I found this one on CL for $75, do you think that is to much?   :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2011)

Buzz, that's pigs, give it back!


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 9, 2011)

Caught


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow Nick great attention to detail on noticing the image on the shroud..er I mean grill. It looks like some kinda hippy wearing a blue shirt and a backwards gimme cap. I do not notice the mouth parts clenching any cheap ceegars. That could be a clue.


----------

